# Auto World Stock Car Legends Review



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I got a major surprise yesterday and stayed up last night to get the photography and web pages put together. Here's the new Auto World Stock Car Legends and they are wicked awesome! I get a little excited when it comes to historic race cars....

-Paul

Speed Inc Review: AW Stock Car Legends


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Sweet!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Those look terrific! Now I have more stuff to buy. 

Tom


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I guess I haven't been following as closely as I thought. I thought those weren't due out till like November.

They look pretty sweet though. Have to find someone to sell me a case. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Excellent photos Paul. Love the new camera.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the great review!!! RM


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Nice looking cars, I guess I need to spend more money now. Great review as always Paul.

Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Nice job on the graphics. Sure wish they would fix the high nose on those Daytonas. Still a must have release. Thanks again Paul!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Legends*

I wish AW would produce a Talladega and Cyclone for the X-traction to put on the track with these beautiful cars.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Great pictures and great review stock car legends look great! Thanks Paul


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

As Always, A great thought out review Paul! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the great review and outstanding pictures. These look really nice. Looking forward to picking these up. Dave.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Safe to say this set won't last long... These will be sold out in no time.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

They do look trick!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I know we don't always like AW's choices of colors and bodies on their releases, but this release is just AWESOME.

great review and pictures Paul.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Easily the best cars from AutoWorld in a long time.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

It seems that they do better when they are modeling an actual race car. Their NHRA cars are fantastic. The new Indy cars are nice too. I am sure they could do some great Nascars if they wanted to. It is when they come up with their own graphic designs (like carfitti) that the cars suffer.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

blue55conv said:


> It seems that they do better when they are modeling an actual race car. Their NHRA cars are fantastic. The new Indy cars are nice too. I am sure they could do some great Nascars if they wanted to. It is when they come up with their own graphic designs (like carfitti) that the cars suffer.


I agree with you , Mike.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I bought this Legends set and was able to test the cars tonight. The chassis were consistent with other recent X-Traction UltraG releases and ran strong. This is a solid set of cars.

The blue Goldsmith Charger body is a bit too snug on the chassis which impacts performance. I've seen that with most of the Charger bodies in the past as well. Take a little of the plastic out of the sides where the mounts fit to loosen it up. I also noticed that the traction magnet was installed in the low downforce configuration in all four chassis (according to my Harbor Freight scale). Flipping the magnet roughly doubled the downforce and improved lap times on my track.


----------

